# Guide for Cubing Abbreviations



## byu (Jan 9, 2009)

I know when I first came onto these forums, which wasn't really that long ago, I had a LOT of trouble understanding what many abbreviations for cubing meant (F2L, BLD, etc.) I decided to make a short list of all of the abbreviations here and what they mean. If you want to add onto this list, go ahead and post here to add items. I hope this will make things easier for the newer people on this website:

*F2L* - First Two Layers (the system of creating two complete layers on the Rubik's cube)
*OLL* - Orient Last Layer (a set of 57 algorithms to memorize so that you can orient the last layer pieces)
*PLL* - Permute Last Layer (a set of 21 algorithms to memorize so that you can permute the laster layer pieces)
*BLD* - Blindfold Cubing (solving the Rubik's cube blindfolded)
*OH* - One Handed Solving (solving the Rubik's cube with one hand)

I'll probably think of more later, this is just a start. Feel free to post more abbreviations.


----------



## manstrong (Jan 9, 2009)

What is one for feet only? I know some people us FO, and others use NH.


----------



## KevinK (Jan 9, 2009)

There is a page on acronyms here.


----------



## blah (Jan 9, 2009)

http://cubefreak.net/other/glossary.html


----------



## manstrong (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for that..


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 9, 2009)

2LLL -2 Look Last Layer (Consists of 1 look oll and 1 look pll)

3LLL -3 Look Last Layer (consists of 1 look of pll or oll and two look of the other)

4LLL -4 Look Last Layer (consists of 2 look oll and pll)

AUF -Adjust U Face

Average -Average time during 5 or 12 solves

BLD -Blindfolded Cubing

Blindfold Cubing -Above

LL- Last Layer

CFOP -Fridrich Method

COLL -Corner Orientation Last Layer

Commutator

Cross

DNF

DNS

Edge Control

Extended Cross(x-cross)

F2l

F2l

Roux Method

Inverse

LL

LBL

Lubricant(lube)

Notation

OH

OLL

PB

PLL

Petrus Method

POP

Ryan Heise's Method

Scramble

Speedcubing

Sub-

2 Gen(2 generation)

UWR

WR

WCA

too lazy to do the rest.. Lol.. From: http://www.masterthecube.com/acronyms


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2009)

manstrong said:


> What is one for feet only? I know some people us FO, and others use NH.



People abbreviate feet?


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep.. Lazy people MUST! Lol..


----------



## charoeth (Nov 22, 2018)

too lazy to do the rest.. Lol.. From: http://www.masterthecube.com/acronyms[/QUOTE]

hey this link doesn't seem to work anymore, do you have another link that I may be able to use?


----------

